# Whats the go with BMI being less than 30 for IVF?



## lioness168

Hi girls, I was wondering if anyone is able to enlighten me on the BMI requirements for IVF and why that is so. I currently have a BMI of 32.....any suggestions on how to get below 30 within 3 weeks? I'm worried I may miss out if over...is that how it works?


----------



## beauty

I read somewhere in UK BMI has got to be below a certain number but not sure.. 
Are you paying private for IVF? If so if your BMI is 32 I really dont think there take this too serious as you are just slight over.. so I really wouldnt worry to much, and if they had a problem with your BMI this would of been raised alot sooner than the IVF starting.. 

Here in the UK if the IVF treatment is on the NHS (where its free) then I have heard them be really funny with BMI and weight etc!!

Good luck for the IVF..xx


----------



## rachelle1975

In the UK if you are having IVF treatment on the NHS then your BMI needs to be under 30 before you commence treatment. If you are paying for the IVF cycle then it's a lot more flexible!!

I would recommend maybe doing weight watchers as its balanced and hitting the gym every day even if it's just to walk or cycle - if you are moving you are burning calories and you could be 10lb lighter in 3 weeks hun which would put you bang on target i'm sure!

Is the appt to say you can start or is it the first appt for them to take bloods and do your HIV Hep B etc? xx


----------



## lioness168

Thanks girls :). Its the appointment where I start the Lucrin injection or Synarel nasal spray to turn off my hormones. My FS did all the bloods earlier, and he is one of the FS at the Clinic as well...so I am pretty lucky as I have had him the whole way through from day 1. He didn't mention my body size at all...and the clinic asked if I was overweight and I said well...I could lose a couple of Kgs...and she didn't ask anything else. She said to take my Folate and Iodine...thats about all.

I have a 2.5 y.o black labradore...do you think if I take him for a good half to an hour walk everyday, do some skipping (skip rope boxer style), drink lots of water and try not too eat too much chocolate I might be able to get it down? I might also give them a ring on Monday to make sure I'm ok.

:hug:


----------



## Kirstin

You will need to do more than not eat chocolate walk your dog and drink water if you want to drop enough weight to get below 30


----------



## lioness168

awww....bugger! Thought I might be able to get away with that...hmmmm! Oh...and thanks for that Kirtsen, I think some support and advice on what TO DO would be a little more helpful though ;)


----------



## krissi

Kirstin said:


> You will need to do more than not eat chocolate walk your dog and drink water if you want to drop enough weight to get below 30

Thats a bit harsh and not very helpful!

Don't be put off, every bit of exercise and cutting out of calories will help you achieve your target weight hun. You need to aim to consume around 1200 calories aday and take at least 30 -45 minutes of high impact exercise such as swimming, jogging, walking (but needs to be at a speed to keep your heart rate abve normal.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Kirstin said:


> You will need to do more than not eat chocolate walk your dog and drink water if you want to drop enough weight to get below 30


Kirstin, is there a reason why you have come into the section to give a completley unhelpful and frankly rude response?


----------



## lioness168

Thanks Krissi...your advice was HEAPS better and thanks for the support xo. I agree that the previous comment was a bit harsh and definately not very helpful at all!!!!!!! I'm a little cheesed off actually...lucky this didn't happen yesterday as I would have ripped someones head off!!!

Thanks for your support also Arcanegirl....big :hugs:'s


----------



## beauty

I not sure how much weight you need to loose to get your BMI down to 30, but its only 32 so I bet its only a few pounds.. I would defo try a diet plan like weight watchers or slimming world and i bet within them 3weeks you get your BMI down to 30 in no time!!


Good luck huni, ignore that post, some people are SO rude and need to be learnt some manners!! 

xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

what has gotten into you kirstin! why are you being so rude! 

OP, take your dog for a good walk everyday then if you feel comfortable after a shirt while maybe up it to a brisk walk, then maybe a jog. set yourself a set diet. 3 main meals at same time everyday dont eat after 8 and try to add your 5 a day into your diet. Maybe buy yourself a few fitness accessories for home. also i read that alot of people are bigger than they should be because there dehydrated. apparently when your dehydrated it can be the same feeling as hunger so every time you feel hungry try a glass of water first and see how you feel :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I think youd need to lose about a stone to drop to under 30.. not sure tho


----------



## MrsJD

3 weeks to go! Well do the Special K diet for two weeks, drink lots of water and walk the dog honey!

XXX


----------



## beauty

If its a stone then in 3 weeks I bet you can loose half a stone 7lbs or even 8lbs and prob get your BMI down to 31 (healthy way) loosing more than 2lb a week is not good!!

I defo advise the eating healthy plan then as that will prob get rid of 2lb a week and you prob get your bmi down to 31 in time.. I defo dont think there be funny with a BMI of 31 to 30..

You go girl.. remember it be worth it all in the end..xx


----------



## lioness168

Your support has been great girls.........thank you thank you thank you. 

I'm too scared to ask anymore questions....in case of any rude responses..... but here we go....

Does anyone know the reason why they require it to below 30 BMI?


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Hunni i've found a site where you can work out your bmi...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/health/healthy_living/your_weight/bmiimperial_index.shtml

just as an example a woman who weighs 13st 10lb with a height of 5ft 5in would have a bmi of 32... She would need to lose 12lb to reach a bmi of 30. Obviously your height and weight are different to that. But have a look just to find out what you're aiming for. And good luck with conceiving :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i do but if i word it wrong sorry. They like it to be below 30 because they thing a lady who has less weight to carry around has a better chance of a sucessful pregnancy and also something to do with the amount of drugs they have to give you.
They perfer you to be smaller so you have a safer pregnancy and less complications


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

also it all depends on the individual..


----------



## lioness168

Thank you mum 2b. The only reason I think I am 32 BMI is because I have one of those scales that tells you what you are. I think this web site link is great...maybe I am not above 30 anyway!!!!!!! Thanks hun!

:hug:


----------



## lioness168

Well I'm not exactly sure what I am in stones and pounds, but I am about 67kg and am about 164cm in height. I definately dont look obese as the chart says if your BMI is between 30 - 40BMI you are under the obese category. Hmmm....


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hunny if thats right that makes your BMI well below 30!


----------



## lioness168

Thanks girls....looks like I was worrying about nothing as apparantly my BMI is 24.9 acording to my ht and wt....might need to throw those home scales out! I will still WALK the dog, skip, drink water and cut back on the chocolate I think. Thank you everyone for being soooooo lovely...except of course that rude girl who can leave this ttc zone as she doesn't belong here!

(I'm feeling a little silly now I know that my BMI is below 30). I think the info is important anyway as we all need to look after ourselves during this journey and I think the support here is amazing....xxoo


----------



## ald

Hunni good luck with you appointment. And please ignore that said person, we are a nice bunch in here and always happy to answer question, offer advice and give hugs, and everyone is very understanding. 

I think your BMI is way below 30 and therefore your fine, please dont try and lose weight unhealthy because your body needs to be the best it can prior to treatment and staving can do more damage then good. Like you say just doing some exercising is good for everyone xxx


----------



## lioness168

Thanks ald xo. Good luck on your ttc journey, looks like it won't be long until your IVF cycle....FX on the BFP!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

youl be fine chick :)


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey hun

Yes, if you are more active and cutting down on the bad stuff and drinking plenty of water to keep hydrated it will all help - more is better than none eh?

And anyway, if your weight was going to be an issue then they would have brought it up before now. You can spend the next 3 weeks getting yourself healthy for you and hopefully the cycle will all going according to plan!

Maybe buy a weight watcher mag or health and fitness mag - they do healthy eating and exercise plans and give that a go?xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done on losing your BMI weight so fast! :rofl: Hmmm.... i wonder if my scales are bust!

You will always get good support on BNB chick so don't be afraid to ask questions - not everyone is so rude i promise xx


----------



## Lady Caillean

I just wanted to wish you luck, i was also told for me to qualify for IVF on the NHS that i would need to have a BMI of 35 or under. So here i am working hard just incase it comes to that! Good luck with the weight loss!! :flower:


----------



## TrixieLox

Good luck hon, let us know how your app goes, mine will be in 3 months and the rate I'm eating choc at the moment, I reckon my bmi might go over 30 by then, plus there's Xmas before so gawd help me!!!! 

(and in defense of Kirstin, I don't think she meant to be rude, she was just stating facts - the written word can sometimes come off as rude. There's a helluva lot worse posted on forums!)


----------



## Mrs G

Hey hun

Wow, I missed out on all this today! Great that you don't need to worry about it now though! I agree with ald, we're nice and supportive girlies on here. :hugs: I'm trying to keep as active as poss cos if this all goes to plan I'll be the size of a baby shaped whale soon and won't be able to run anywhere!

xxx


----------



## Suz

Good Luck!!!!

Drinking loads of water will help. Sometimes your body only thinks its hungry so if you have a glass of water first, that might help you know that your are not really hungry...and Moving more is key... So taking your dog for a walk everyday will help get you moving in the right direction!!!!!


----------



## brumbar

...yeah..... but you need to be more than 19....and i'm 17.5 so i have the opposite problem.... I cheat by drinking lots of water b4 i go in so that i weigh more....i,m not anorexic or anything... It's just right for me and i feel fine! I HATE THEIR STUPID STANDARTISATION!


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies, haven't posted again for ages, but have been reading.

Just wanted to say - at my first appointment with FS my BMI was 29 - although BMI under 30 this still classed me in the 'over weight' bracket!

Anyways - FS who is an older guy and very well respected locally told me he believes BMI readings are not always a reliable guide, he told me he generally ignores BMI if he thinks someone looks fine as they are. As some women are natually heavier. He actually told me that he thought I looked 'healthy' and 'how a women should look'. 

As long as you try and live a healthy life style the best you can during these trying times I wouldn't beat yourself up too much it just adds extra pressure.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## MrsJD

lioness168 said:


> Thanks girls....looks like I was worrying about nothing as apparantly my BMI is 24.9 acording to my ht and wt....might need to throw those home scales out! I will still WALK the dog, skip, drink water and cut back on the chocolate I think. Thank you everyone for being soooooo lovely...except of course that rude girl who can leave this ttc zone as she doesn't belong here!
> 
> (I'm feeling a little silly now I know that my BMI is below 30). I think the info is important anyway as we all need to look after ourselves during this journey and I think the support here is amazing....xxoo

Panic over :happydance:

XXXXX


----------



## lioness168

hehehehe....yes, panic over! *blush*


----------

